# samba init.d script fehlt

## heinzeugen

Hallo, 

die installation von samba mit emerge klappt soweit. die config ist vorhanden,

allerdings wird fehlt das script unter /etc/init.d/samba.

Weiss jemand warum es nicht da ist oder woher und wie ich es installiern kann.

Ich bin mit Gentoo leider nicht vertraut.

mfg

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Hmm.., um was für eine samba Version geht es denn? (aktuell sind ja ca. sechs verschiedene Ebuilds im Tree verfügbar)

Magst du bitte mal die Ausgaben von 

```
emerge -pvq samba

und

qlist samba | grep "init.d"
```

 posten?!

(qlist ist im portage-utils Package mit enthalten)

----------

## heinzeugen

emerge -pvq samba zeigt:

```

ld   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.4.12  USE="acl client cups netapi pam readline smbclient -addns -ads -aio -avahi -caps -cluster -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -ldb -quota -server -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog -winbind" 

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

qlist samba | grep "init.d" zeigt nichts  :Sad: 

qlist samba zeigt:

```

/sbin/mount.cifs

/sbin/umount.cifs

/lib/security/pam_smbpass.so

/etc/samba/smb.conf.default

/etc/pam.d/samba

/usr/lib/libsmbclient.so

/usr/lib/samba/upcase.dat

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/preopen.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/streams_xattr.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/acl_xattr.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/expand_msdfs.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/readahead.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/acl_tdb.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/default_quota.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/recycle.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/audit.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/fake_perms.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/netatalk.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/dirsort.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/xattr_tdb.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/fileid.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/extd_audit.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/shadow_copy.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/smb_traffic_analyzer.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/streams_depot.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/cap.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/syncops.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/shadow_copy2.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/readonly.so

/usr/lib/samba/vfs/full_audit.so

/usr/lib/samba/charset/CP850.so

/usr/lib/samba/charset/CP437.so

/usr/lib/samba/lowcase.dat

/usr/lib/samba/valid.dat

/usr/lib/samba/auth/script.so

/usr/lib/libnetapi.so

/usr/lib/libsmbclient.so.0

/usr/lib/libnetapi.so.0

/usr/bin/smbget

/usr/bin/ntlm_auth

/usr/bin/nmblookup

/usr/bin/smbpasswd

/usr/bin/smbclient

/usr/bin/net

/usr/bin/smbtree

/usr/bin/smbspool

/usr/bin/smbcacls

/usr/bin/smbcquotas

/usr/bin/rpcclient

/usr/include/libsmbclient.h

/usr/include/netapi.h

/usr/libexec/cups/backend/smb

/usr/share/man/man1/smbcacls.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/rpcclient.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/nmblookup.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/ntlm_auth.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/smbtree.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/smbclient.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/smbget.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/smbcquotas.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5/smbgetrc.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5/smbpasswd.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5/smb.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/smbspool.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/umount.cifs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/mount.cifs.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/net.8.bz2

/usr/share/man/man8/smbpasswd.8.bz2

/usr/share/doc/samba-3.4.12/README.bz2

```

thx!

----------

## firefly

laut den use-flags, hast du nur die client komponenten von samba installiert und dafür braucht es kein init-script.

Wenn du vorhast per SAMBA Verzeichnisse freizugeben, musst du samaba mit dem use-flag "server" installieren

----------

## heinzeugen

in meiner package.use steht jetzt:

```
=dev-lang/php-5* -* cli cgi apache2 ctype fastbuild force-cgi-redirect ftp gd hash iconv ipv6 memlimit mysql nls pcre pic posix pdo reflection session simplexml soap sockets spl sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype xml xmlreader xmlwriter xsl zlib imap crypt ctype pcre session unicode

net-fs/samba -addns -ads -cluster -dso -ldb -quota -server -winbind

```

nach einem emerge samba fehlen die files leider immernoch   :Embarassed: 

----------

## firefly

 *heinzeugen wrote:*   

> in meiner package.use steht jetzt:
> 
> ```
> =dev-lang/php-5* -* cli cgi apache2 ctype fastbuild force-cgi-redirect ftp gd hash iconv ipv6 memlimit mysql nls pcre pic posix pdo reflection session simplexml soap sockets spl sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype xml xmlreader xmlwriter xsl zlib imap crypt ctype pcre session unicode
> 
> ...

 

Dass kann so auch nicht gehen  :Wink:  Das "-" vor dem useflag-namen bedeutet, dass das use-flag nicht aktiv ist (in der Ausgabe von portagte) bzw. nicht aktiviert werden soll (wenn es in der "USE=" Zeile der make.conf oder in einer zeilde der package.use steht)

Ich denke du solltest dir das Kapitel über USE flags im handbuch mal anschauen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## heinzeugen

nachdem ich USE="samba server" in die /etc/make.conf eingetragen habe, gibt es beim installieren einen error:

```
`gnutls_certificate_allocate_credentials@GNUTLS_1_3'

/usr/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_deinit@GNUTLS_1_3'

/usr/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_record_recv@GNUTLS_1_3'

/usr/lib/libcups.so: undefined reference to `gnutls_record_send@GNUTLS_1_3'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurÃ¼ck

make: *** [bin/smbd] Fehler 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.4.12 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3178:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           emake ${SBINPROGS} || die "emake sbinprogs failed";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake sbinprogs failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.12/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-fs/samba-3.4.12/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m  
```

irgendwie mag ich dieses gentoo nicht...

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=138833

Gab wohl ein Update, das ein wenig "rumgewürfelt" hat.

Ordnung bringt laut obigem Bugreport ein

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

Das mit dem revdep-rebuild sollte aber auch in der Doku stehen  :Smile: 

// Nachtrag:

So etwas passiert bei Gentoo einach hin und wieder. Du hast kein "monolithisches" Distributionskonstrukt, bei dem es nur eine bestimmte Version bei den Programmen gibt, du hast ein "ROlling Release". Das heißt, ein bestimmtes Paket wird während eines Updates auf eine komplett neue Version gehoben. Dadurch kommt es vor, dass libraries umbenannt werden, neue Versionsnummern bekommen usw. Die alten libraries existieren dann nicht mehr und können von anderen Programmen nicht gefunden werden, Programme starten dann nichtmehr. Wenn du dann ein anderes Programm installieren (bei Gentoo: kompilieren) willst, und eine abhängige lib (libcups) noch gegen die alte nicht mehr vorhandene lib (gnutls:1.3) linkt, stegt beim Kompilieren der linker mit einer Fehlermeldung aus. So bei dir geschehen.

Manchmal ist noch ein

```
# lafilefixer --justfixit
```

nötig. (gibts im Paket dev-util/lafilefixer)

----------

## heinzeugen

leider bringt weder # revdep-rebuild noch # lafilefixer --justfixit abhilfe. 

soll ich jetzt das ganze system updaten?

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell reicht es ja schon wenn du gnutls und cups noch mal neu übersetzt?

Ansonsten poste doch bitte auch mal die "emerge --info" Ausgabe.

----------

## franzf

 *heinzeugen wrote:*   

> leider bringt weder # revdep-rebuild noch # lafilefixer --justfixit abhilfe. 
> 
> soll ich jetzt das ganze system updaten?

 

Argh! Hast du die Raute (#) mitgetippt? Die soll bei Befehlauflistungen signalisieren, dass das mit root erledigt werden muss. Wenn das vom jeweiligen normalen User ausgeführt werden soll, steht vorne weg ein "$", z.B.:

```
$ kbuildsycoca4

$ cat ~/.xsession-errors
```

Die Befehle, die du also ausführen sollst, sind

revdep-rebuild

und

lafilefixer --justfixist

Wobei hier wohl ersterer reichen sollte.

Warum hat dann die Eingabe nichts bewirkt?

"#" signalisiert, dass alles hinter dem Zeichen ein Kommentar ist, und von der shell (bash, zsh, ...) nicht als Befehl ausgewertet werden soll.

Schau dir z.B. mal /sbin/rc an, oder diverse Starscripts in /etc/init.d.

----------

## heinzeugen

nein die raute habe ich natürlich nicht mit eingegeben  :Wink: 

die ausgabe von emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5507_@_2.27GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 Apr 2011 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.23-r3

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="IMAP acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dri freetype gd gdbm gpm hardened iconv modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pic pppd python readline session ssl sysfs tcpd unicode urandom x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1    emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m    maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel    mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage    siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware    voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

die aus ausgabe revdep-rebuild:

```

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order

 * 

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

.....

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

net-print/cups:0

x11-libs/gtk+:2

..........

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0".

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

auch nachdem ich # lafilefixer --justfixist gestartet habe, gibt es bei emerge samba den compiler error.

----------

## franzf

revdep-rebuild hat auch noch gar nichts gemacht, denn es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0"

 

Hast du das irgendwie per package.mask maskiert?

Wie alt ist deine Installation? (Erstinstallation, Letztes erfolgreiches Update)

Und warum fährst du hardened? Absicht?

----------

## heinzeugen

die installation war ein jahr alt und nicht von mir. warum er hardened gefahren ist weiss ich nicht.

das problem wurde von mir durch eine debian installation gelöst   :Embarassed: 

thx für die hilfe!

----------

## franzf

 *heinzeugen wrote:*   

> die installation war ein jahr alt und nicht von mir. warum er hardened gefahren ist weiss ich nicht.
> 
> das problem wurde von mir durch eine debian installation gelöst  
> 
> thx für die hilfe!

 

Oh. Ke...

Eine so alte Installation ist bei Gentoo nur mit viel Erfahrung hinzubiegen. Ist halt Rolling Release, da gibt es immer wieder so kleine Klemmer (die aber lösbar sind und auch per eselect news meist gleich ne Anweisung mitliefern), wartet man lange staut sich da einiges an.

Und ohne Erfahrung macht man am eine Neuinstallation. Ist schneller und sauberer. Gentoo verlangt nach regelmäßigen (<1 monat) Streicheleinheiten, das wird einem dann auch zurück gezahlt  :Smile: 

----------

